# DIY Sulfur Burner?



## cmd420 (Mar 4, 2010)

I've heard about hot plates etc. being used..

Does anybody have any specifics about this?


----------



## Jericho (Mar 20, 2010)

> I've heard about hot plates etc. being used..
> 
> Does anybody have any specifics about this?




If you google it mate then ICmag has a good DIY thread on making one. 




> Used for what?


 
Sulfur burners are used to kill mold and bugs in a grow area. hot plate can be used as a DIY way to burn it. sounds a little messy Though.


----------



## Hick (Aug 10, 2011)

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=56341


----------

